# Anyone else save way too much stuff?



## Just Jeff (Nov 2, 2022)

Found something tonight I had been looking for for a while now. My original Redline Flight cranks in their original box. Along with the layaway note and receipt from when I bought them in 1987. Always fun to find misplaced things. Fun throwback to a simpler time


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2022)

Fun stuff, almost like Christmas! I was going through a box Sunday that I’ve had stored since 2013 and found some old NOS Kelly inner tubes for my middleweights.


----------

